# Fire!



## cloud jaguar (Aug 27, 2009)

I live in the mountains. There is a giant fire about 2 miles from my house (Station Fire it is called)- smoke, ash, smell... everything. I seriously hope i dont have to evacuate all of my pets and books and case files and ...... aaaaah. Just thinking about it makes me want to drink a beer. Well, anyways, at least my kids are with grandma!


----------



## planetq (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah I can see the fire from where I am at too. (I am in North Hollywood right now, although I live in Burbank)

Looks like doomsday from here. I'm sorry, I hope there is no damage, and the fire ends safely.

Minkyu


----------



## Opivy (Aug 28, 2009)

I feel ya, we've had 2 terrible fires in the past couple years. Raining ash, red skies =0 many of my friends were evaced, but there houses survived.

Have a beer and relax =0


----------



## kamakiri (Aug 28, 2009)

No real sign of it here...hope you're not affected.


----------



## Rick (Aug 28, 2009)

Saw it on the news. Move from that state!


----------



## revmdn (Aug 28, 2009)

Be safe.


----------



## ismart (Aug 28, 2009)

Yes, drink a beer!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 28, 2009)

save the beer for the fire if it too close, but run, cause it will spread, better drink it!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Aug 28, 2009)

I can see flames on the hill around my house


----------



## cloud jaguar (Aug 28, 2009)

I can see flames on the hill above my house. no evacuation ordered yet but some things packed in case they order mandatory evacuation.


----------



## kamakiri (Aug 28, 2009)

If you back the wilderness, I'd soak everything that you can reach with a water hose. And spray anything wood on your house. Leave the hose connected and ready to go if you have to leave. Best of luck to you, your family, and your mantises.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 29, 2009)

I seen on the news a while ago they are making people leave the area.


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## planetq (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah one of my friends had to evacuate today. We went to watch a movie in Alhambra, and we could see the fires very clearly at night.

And the whole area smelled like burnt wood.

Hopefully it gets subdued asap.

Hope nothing goes wrong.

Minkyu


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 30, 2009)

Thinking of you and your family, Roland.....




I hope you don't have to evacuate.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Aug 30, 2009)

hopefully it doesnt ruin my trip on the 31st to disneyland


----------



## a1_collection (Aug 30, 2009)

I live in the valley so I am not that affected by it. We get smoke and the smell down here though.

I hope you all don't lose any any property.


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 30, 2009)

Haven't heard anything from Roland in over a day here. Makes me wonder if they did indeed have to evacuate. Worried for him and his family... hope he posts again here soon.


----------



## 3.1415926 (Aug 30, 2009)

Use a hose to completely cover your property with water. Send your valuables and mantids to a friends house. Dig a shallow ditch around the house and fill it with pebbles or water.


----------



## ismart (Aug 31, 2009)

Has anybody heard anything? I really do hope everyone, and everything is okay.


----------



## Ntsees (Aug 31, 2009)

ismart said:


> Has anybody heard anything? I really do hope everyone, and everything is okay.


I don't think so. I've just ready something about it and it states that the fire doubled in size.


----------



## ismart (Aug 31, 2009)

Ntsees said:


> I don't think so. I've just ready something about it and it states that the fire doubled in size.


Oh man!


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 31, 2009)

Arkanis, Arkanis... where are you? Are you and your family safe? What about your home? Please do post when you're able.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 31, 2009)

Yea they say on fox that it is spreading acres upon acres, not good, and the two firefighters that died, not good. Hope Martin is safe with his family.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi everyone! Glad to be able to return home today after a mandatory evacuation. Saturday morning they made us leave. My wife had gone to take the kids to their grandmother's house and while she was gone they issued an emergency evacauation order and then they would not let her back into the area. After a while they let her back after she mentioned that i could not leave without being picked up. Basically we had about 30 minutes to grab everything of value, throw it into the cherokee and take off. We have just been able to return today.

Of course we took the mantids - they have been sitting on my aunt's kitchen table for 3 days getting curious looks. No casualties but i need some hydei flies soon - hopefully doug has some I can buy off of him because I need them soon and live near him.

Anyways, glad to be alive and not homeless!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]thats good everyone is ok, hows the house?[/SIZE]


----------



## d17oug18 (Aug 31, 2009)

man good to hear from you, i was worried when you stopped posting! i home theres no damage and if so, i hope its all DIY stuff thats no big deal ^_^


----------



## Opivy (Aug 31, 2009)

so glad to hear you and your family are alright!


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 31, 2009)

Whew!!! I feel bad for all that are still having problems... but I'm biased in being very glad you and your family are OK! So glad to hear it!

Has the danger passed in your area now?


----------



## cloud jaguar (Aug 31, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Has the danger passed in your area now?


Pretty sure we are out of harms way for now - the fire is huge and now threatening several friends of ours on the other side of the mountain.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 31, 2009)

God Bless them all!


----------



## Rick (Sep 1, 2009)

Good news. I did see al ot of burned up houses on the news last night.


----------



## ismart (Sep 1, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> Pretty sure we are out of harms way for now - the fire is huge and now threatening several friends of ours on the other side of the mountain.


I'm glad you and your family are safe! Hope your friends stay safe as well!


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 1, 2009)

Very glad to hear that you're all okay and back at home!


----------

